# What do I need for an advanced pen?



## Rolandranch (Oct 30, 2015)

I want to make a kitless pen but have no idea where to start. I have all of the basic equipment for kit pens but I don't know what other things I am going to need for kitless pens. I would appreciate if somebody could give me some help or a link to where I can learn more about it. Thanks.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 30, 2015)

Check the library here for some tutorials. 

Next, there are YouTube videos you can watch.

After that, the very best education would be to arrange to travel to one of our kitless pen turners shop and spend the day. 
Guarantee this will be the most help. Learning what tooling you need as well as seeing the steps, processes and techniques needed.

Good Luck!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 30, 2015)

Here is where to start http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/another_way_pen.pdf

Come to Indy for a week end. I can show you a couple of things.


----------



## furini (Nov 3, 2015)

Check out this link as well for making a fountain pen section http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/making-fountain-pen-section-tutorial-88966/


----------



## mredburn (Nov 3, 2015)

More reading material
http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/taps_dies_kitless.pdf


----------



## mredburn (Nov 3, 2015)

Also you  can start my modifying the kits you use to make pens.  You might be able to remove and make your own center band or insert in the cap finial.


----------



## BSea (Nov 3, 2015)

Here's my suggestion.  It's a great way to get into custom/kitless pens.  It's a click pen, and the instructions are outstanding.  It will give you the basics, and you'll have your 1st custom/kitless pen in a day.

http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/kitlessclickpen.pdf


----------

